# Marcgravia from leaf cuttings?



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

Has anyone rooted leaves of any Marcgravia? I never would have thought to do it, but I found a fallen leaf today that has sprouted two fat roots. Sorry the pic is blurry, but you can get the idea. I'm not sure if it will produce vegetative growth, or it will do the Hoya thing and just be a rooted leaf.


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

That is really cool! I am going to try this, too. It could be a quick way to get some propagation going on some of my Marcgravia species. They don't grow especially fast for me and buying a lot at a time is an expensive proposition. Thanks, Jason!


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

Yes...I've gotten them to root...but that's as far as its gone for me...just a rooted leaf!!!!


----------



## dendrothusiast (Sep 16, 2010)

It's happened a couple of times to me with rectiflora and that suriname one going around. I almost lost my brown leaved marcgravia after a fertilizer mishap that melted the whole plant down but I plucked a couple of firm leaves and cleaned them up the best I could and just laid them on some abg to see if they'd bounce back. 2 months later I now have two little vines with 6 tiny leaves along with the big original leaves at the bottom. I think I was lucky but these marcs are tough in my opinion.


----------



## Bunsincunsin (Feb 11, 2008)

I have noticed that when I knock a leaf off of my _Marcgravia_ sp. (most likely the one from Suriname) it will stay green and alive for quite some time; I don't know if I have any that have rooted, though - I usually put a fresh layer of leaf litter down after a good trimming, which buries those leaves.


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

Shaun, this is actually the species I got from you recently.


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

I have noticed my sintennissii leaves doing this recently, and I would be willing to bet its a trait most marcgravias exhibit if given time and the right conditions. I think I'm going to give it a try with my two different umbellata species and also my bronze.


----------



## dirtmonkey (Feb 10, 2007)

Huh, I wish I had seen this earlier. I just ran across Emily's blog post about it today and it sounded like she had at least one produce an adventitious shoot as well.


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

We propagate our marcgravia with ease using cuttings placed in sphagnum moss. They seem to root pretty easy.


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

Its strange....I get single leaves to root, but they never send off new growth. Joshsfrogs, we are nto talking about regular stem cuttings or tip cuttings, we are talking about propogatign new growth simply from leaves, exactly as can be done with most begonia species.


----------



## KingKush (Dec 6, 2015)

Do you need any rooting solution?


----------



## Pubfiction (Feb 3, 2013)

A side question on this might be what is the smallest tip cutting anyone has successfully grown? 

I typically give 8+ leaf cuttings.


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

Pubfiction said:


> A side question on this might be what is the smallest tip cutting anyone has successfully grown?
> 
> I typically give 8+ leaf cuttings.


2 leaf + associated 1/2" stem, and doesnt have to be a tip cutting. My umbellata I will take a 6" portion and cut it into 3-4 peices and all will spout new tips.


----------

